# What is this bug in my Melanogaster culture?



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I assume this black beetle(ish) bug is something local that found it's way in and started to breed. I have never seen it before. Whether I am correct or not, can anyone help me ID this? Is it safe to feed to my Leucos?

Thanks!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Interesting. Were I you, I would try to isolate them and see if they can be cultured easily on their own. You may have just stumbled on a new feeder.


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I have been looking for an alternative, that would be great. But not until I get an ID, just in case. Here is a closer shot.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

hmmm sort of looks like some sort of wasp to me.


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 22, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> hmmm sort of looks like some sort of wasp to me.


I agree, there are a lot of Orthocentrinae wasps that prey on fruit fly larvae. They're probably laying eggs inside the larvae, and then the babies are eating them. Woo parasitic wasps!! Pretty cool to watch actually.


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Yikes. I found this article: Flies Get Drunk to Kill Off Parasites | Parasitic Wasps, Fruit Flies & Alcohol Ingestion

Luckily only one of my cultures has this infestation. Do you think I can feed these possible wasps to my Leucos? I doubt it, but thought I would ask, they look harmless 

I am seeing if I can breed them one their own.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I know that Saurian sells SOME sort of parasitoid wasp as feeders for pumilio:
https://saurian.net/Feeder-Wasps/

I assume leucs would take them just as fine as FFs.

Although I have no idea if this is what you actually have lol.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

That article made me laugh.....so anthropomorphic.

Good thing that normal fruit flies have low enough alcohol blood levels that it would be OK to drive ( "would have to drink four times that to reach the blood alcohol level considered illegal for driving")

It's terrible that the alcohol boosted larvae make the wasps "feel bad" and eventually have a "bad hangover".

I guess the fly larvae are drowning their sorrows when they make the choice to "suffer from toxic levels of alcohol". Although do some abstain and feel like giving up, ultimately deciding "I want to die from this wasp" ?


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I get my materials from Josh's frogs, the last batch I bought had a different style lid. Instead on the coffee filter type of larger holes they were just plastic with several tiny holes punched in. The problem is that the tiny holes were not tiny enough, some of the FF larvae have been getting out. If they can get out, what is getting in. Since I noticed that (only recently) I started putting my own fine mesh between the cup and lid, but apparently I did not do it soon enough. I only feed my dart Mela FF, Hydei FF, and sometimes I get springtails and different types of isopods. Of which this intruder is not.

I am leaning toward just throwing them out and not taking a chance, but would like to know what I am dealing with.

Thanks hypostatic, I hope I have something like that.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Your picture looks like it is a parasitic wasp.

See this article for more info on types:
An Introduction to Parasitic Wasps of Drosophila and the Antiparasite Immune Response

The abstract states that most known species of parasitic wasps could attack drosophila.

If someone is selling these / using these as feeders (link shows that they are raising them on house fly larvae/pupae), then it wouldn't be unreasonable that these could also be fed.

A lot of people have been complaining about the culture lids with the holes.
If your larvae can escape then perhaps it's possible that the wasps could get in.

Someone even reported that wild drosophila were able to mate through the holes resulting in offspring that regained flight capability.
If so then it doesn't seem impossible that the wasp could even lay eggs in larvae through the holes.

Seems like you will need to get the original fabric lids (or other more secure options) to keep your remaining cultures free of the wasps.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

interesting thread...any idea where the "older" fabric tops can be purchased, or a really good substitute??


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

A few vendors still carry the older lids.

Google for fruit fly culturing supples to find.

No intention of turning this into a vendor thread....so I'll list a few I found by Googling to be fair and unbiased these are listed randomly.

TSKsupply
Tropicalecos
GenesisExotics
BlackJungle
superiorshippingsupplies
NEHerp
LLLReptile
BugsInCyberspace
JungleJewelExotics
NorthernGecko
AZDR
Saurian
GlassBoxTropicals

To be sure that they are the fabric lined...you can always email them to be sure before buying.

James


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you James, I appreciate (and agree with) your reply.


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I kind of looks similar to a Dark-winged Fungus Gnats (Sciaridae), as seen here: flies or http://freepages.misc.rootsweb.ance...es/fly - Dark-winged Fungus Gnat (Sciaridae) [MO%2010].jpg


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, I agree. That looks fairly similar as well


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That's pretty neat. Parasitic wasps are fascinating animals.


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> That's pretty neat. Parasitic wasps are fascinating animals.


But are they safe to feed my Leucos? I am thinking I shouldn't risk it.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

ThePetFreak said:


> But are they safe to feed my Leucos? I am thinking I shouldn't risk it.


If that is what they are, then yes they are safe. They will not parasitize your frogs and Saurian enterprises has been using them as feeders for years. If they are a fungus gnat, then they are definitely safe as well. Fungus gnats are quite common in vivariums and my frogs love to chase them down.

I can't confirm either ID though, so this decision is up to you.

John


----------



## Ctoliva (Apr 4, 2015)

To add to the bug vender list there's flymeat.com


----------

